# WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK I DID MY THE BOX MYSELF AND INSTALLED MY TVS A TOTAL OF 8 TVS AND 6 KICKERS


----------



## audionutz07 (Oct 30, 2007)

looks awesome and im sure it hammers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I hope that box has a huge port at the bottom rear tuned low...


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 15 2007, 06:15 PM~9237058
> *I hope that box has a huge port at the bottom rear tuned low...
> *


ACTUALLY THE BOX IS NOT PORTED


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Nov 15 2007, 07:50 PM~9237306
> *ACTUALLY THE BOX IS NOT PORTED
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I hope you're going to cover the MDF with something...


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Nov 15 2007, 07:55 PM~9237854
> *I hope you're going to cover the MDF with something...
> *


 actually im doing it right now


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Nov 15 2007, 08:50 PM~9237306
> *ACTUALLY THE BOX IS NOT PORTED
> *


then I think thats a waste of time and money


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2007, 07:30 AM~9240242
> *then I think thats a waste of time and money
> *


truf x2


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

maybe he's a hardcore rock fan?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PlayWitIt_@Nov 16 2007, 03:17 PM~9242638
> *maybe he's a hardcore rock fan?
> *


then he should port it and tune to 45hz


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THOSE KICKERS ARE BEST WITH SEALED ENCLOSURES.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 16 2007, 09:28 PM~9245076
> *THOSE KICKERS ARE BEST WITH SEALED ENCLOSURES.
> *


comp vr's
ummm no


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAMMM!!! my homie has 3 cvr kickers in a sealed box prefab he knocks siccc!! Any videos in action? What kind of amps you running, and how many?


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.icixsound.com/iv/view_video.php...75a1a4a6e1b9770



sorry still kinda new


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 16 2007, 10:13 PM~9245323
> *comp vr's
> ummm no
> *


I HAVE HEARD BOTH IN PORTED AND SEALED, AND THE SEALED BOX JUST SOUNDED BETTER, AND WITH THE PORTED BOX THE CONE WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE, THOSE VR'S ARE NOT MEANT TOO BE PUNISHED


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I've put a CVR12 in 3 cubes @ 31 Hz, 3.2 cubes @ 39 Hz, and I'm building a sealed 1.25 cube box right now. I know those ported boxes were pretty far above spec in the way of volume, but I'll let you know what sounds better in my opinion when I'm done.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

smooth out that box and wrap it to match your interior!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

How many cubic feet per sub is that box?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 17 2007, 12:45 PM~9248169
> *I HAVE HEARD BOTH IN PORTED AND SEALED, AND THE SEALED BOX JUST SOUNDED BETTER, AND WITH THE PORTED BOX THE CONE WAS ALL OVER THE PLACE, THOSE VR'S ARE NOT MEANT TOO BE PUNISHED
> *


box was probably tuned too high and the sub was playing below tuning frequency.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2007, 05:53 PM~9249321
> *box was probably tuned too high and the sub was playing below tuning frequency.....
> *


SHIT IT WAS A PREFAB KICKER BOX IF I AINT MISTAKEN


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

I've built/used a number of boxes for the cvr, I'll say that i'd take it vented over sealed any day of the week.


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

im not talking CVR's but i have one L5 in my SUV thats built to sealed specs. ive heard both, and sealed is waaaaay crisper.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88monteSS_@Nov 19 2007, 04:12 PM~9260323
> *im not talking CVR's but i have one L5 in my SUV thats built to sealed specs. ive heard both, and sealed is waaaaay crisper.
> *


PEOPLE PREFER DIFFERENT THINGS, I LIKE THE TIGHT CRISP BASS, NOT THE HANGING BASS. SEALED VS PORTED


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 19 2007, 04:34 PM~9260462
> *PEOPLE PREFER DIFFERENT THINGS, I LIKE THE TIGHT CRISP BASS, NOT THE HANGING BASS.  SEALED VS PORTED
> *


it depends on the install and application homie...... I have a pair of IDMax 12s running off of a 9.0 in a ported box and they handle double bass with ease and are very smooth with jazz and ol school RnB


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 19 2007, 09:58 PM~9262296
> *it depends on the install and application homie...... I have a pair of IDMax 12s running off of a 9.0 in a ported box and they handle double bass with ease and are very smooth with jazz and ol school RnB
> *


A 9.0 CUBE BOX, WHAT DID YOU HAVE THAT IN, A VAN CONVERSION. I MEAN SOME OF THESE INSTALLS I SEE WITH THESE BIG ASS BOXES IS CRAZY. I MEAN, WHAT HAPPENED TOO FUNCTIONALITY OF THE VEHICLE. THAT IS WHY I DEAL WITH SEALED BOXES, CAUSE YOU CAN GO SMALL ENOUGH TOO GIVE YOU SOME GOOD PERFORMANCE.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 19 2007, 10:43 PM~9262661
> *A 9.0 CUBE BOX, WHAT DID YOU HAVE THAT IN, A VAN CONVERSION
> *


nooo a zapco 9.0 amplifier

my van has 4 DD 9917s


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 19 2007, 10:43 PM~9262661
> *A 9.0 CUBE BOX, WHAT DID YOU HAVE THAT IN, A VAN CONVERSION.  I MEAN SOME OF THESE INSTALLS I SEE WITH THESE BIG ASS BOXES IS CRAZY.  I MEAN, WHAT HAPPENED TOO FUNCTIONALITY OF THE VEHICLE.  THAT IS WHY I DEAL WITH SEALED BOXES, CAUSE YOU CAN GO SMALL ENOUGH TOO GIVE YOU SOME GOOD PERFORMANCE.
> *


the same could be said with lowriders and a trunk full of batts and pumps. vehicles are built for different purposes... I only have 3 sealed 12s in my 62 because I have 10 batts and 2 pumps. 


some people arent satisfied with a few subs in a small sealed box and they want more thus the use of more subs and more advanced boxes


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 19 2007, 10:49 PM~9262708
> *the same could be said with lowriders and a trunk full of batts and pumps.  vehicles are built for different purposes... I only have 3 sealed 12s in my 62 because I have 10 batts and 2 pumps.
> some people arent satisfied with a few subs in a small sealed box and they want more thus the use of more subs and more advanced boxes
> *


MY PREF.. I WILL TAKE 3 SEALED 12'S OVER A BIG ASS BOX. WITH 10 BATTS AND 2 PUMPS


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 19 2007, 11:44 PM~9263227
> *MY PREF..  I WILL TAKE 3 SEALED 12'S OVER A BIG ASS BOX.  WITH 10 BATTS AND 2 PUMPS
> *


If I could have fit 2 ported 15s in there with my dro's I would have :0


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

i agree with functionality. im only putting 1 L5 or L7 in mine, and its going on air, so all the room in the trunk is for whatever i need it for.


----------



## rdaudio (Jun 5, 2006)

Sealed vs. Ported really depends on the subwoofer and the personal likes and dislikes. You can get excellent SQ out of ported enclosures from subwoofers that were designed to be ported. One of the major downfalls of most ported boxes is that if you tune your box low around 30 Hz you will miss the 50+Hz range. One way to get some of that back is to use a larger ported box and tune it higher. The larger a ported box is the lower you can get the F3 from the tuning. Say you had a 3 cube box tunes @ 34hz and the F3 was 32hz, well if you put it in a 5 cube box and tuned it at 40hz you could still have a F3 of 32hz. 

A sealed box will give you a wider bandwidth in freq response but in a sealed box you may have to increase the volume to get really low end roll off. To keep up with the output of a ported box you will need more cone area. 

If you look at the T/s of a subwoofer you can usually tell what option to go with. While some subwoofers do very well in both types of enclosures many perform better in one or the other. 

In my Tahoe i have 3 15" Alpha v.2 on two RD3250.1d's I have a 9 cube box tuned to 32HZ with port and sub firing back, Two ohio gens alts and 3 power master batteries. I can drive down the street with pretty much any rap song in the 30-44hz range over 150db on a TL. I actually can hold 1 151.9 for 120 seconds and a 152.6 for 30 seconds. I have mine tuned that low so at shows i can draw crowds. But over 50hz it is lacking. I am switching to twelve 12" Elites in a sealed wall by the end of the year with one of our NEW 10,000.1d's on them. I should get a better Freq. response with them and still be in the mid 50's on a TL. But with all that cone area i think it will sound much louder than it meters.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

introduce yourself rdaudio... are you an owner/employee? noticed the line-up, dont have much feedback though (although the Elite got my attention for a short spell uffin: )


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

*prays that it isnt evan*


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Nov 15 2007, 05:45 PM~9236386
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK I DID MY THE BOX MYSELF AND INSTALLED MY TVS A TOTAL OF 8 TVS AND 6 KICKERS
> 
> 
> ...


looks like its coming out cool it should hit but like every one trying to tell you 
they could hit alot harder in a better box but if thats what you like f**K them :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Nov 26 2007, 08:09 PM~9312588
> *looks like its coming out cool it should hit but like every one trying to tell you
> they could hit alot harder in a better box but if thats what you like f**K them :biggrin:
> *


THANKS MAN :biggrin: EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN TASTE AND I THINK MY SHIT HITS PRETTY HARD AND IM HAPPY WITH IT uffin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Nov 27 2007, 09:45 PM~9319715
> *THANKS MAN :biggrin: EVERYBODY HAS THEIR OWN TASTE AND I THINK MY SHIT HITS PRETTY HARD AND IM HAPPY WITH IT  uffin:
> *


even though it could be louder? never heard of anyone going for a 3rd place trophy. Thats cool though :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

pretty cool man



......................

:biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by iWishiHada64_@Nov 29 2007, 01:22 AM~9329355
> *pretty cool man
> ......................
> 
> ...



thanks man uffin: uffin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

fo sho


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 16 2007, 07:28 PM~9245076
> *THOSE KICKERS ARE BEST WITH SEALED ENCLOSURES.
> *


x2


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 10 2007, 03:27 PM~9419459
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


that looks nice homie


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

I HAVE HAD PLENTY OF SETUPS IN MY CAR FROM PORTED TO SEALED . I WOULD PICK SEALED ANY DAY DONT GET ME WRONG PORTED SOUNDED GOOD AND IT WAS LOUD BUT WITH SEALED I HAD MUCH DEEPER BASS EVERYTIME I TURNED IN PARKING LOTS I WAS SETTING OFF ALARMS. BUT RIGHT KNOW IAM IN THE PROCESS OF REDOING MY SETUP IN MY 87 CHEVY CAPRICE (BROUGHAM LS) THIS TIME IAM GOING WITH 6 12'S.


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any updates on this????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Dec 10 2007, 06:29 PM~9419954
> *I HAVE HAD PLENTY OF SETUPS IN MY CAR FROM PORTED TO SEALED . I WOULD PICK SEALED ANY DAY DONT GET ME WRONG PORTED SOUNDED GOOD AND IT WAS LOUD BUT WITH SEALED I HAD MUCH DEEPER BASS EVERYTIME I TURNED IN PARKING LOTS I WAS SETTING OFF ALARMS. BUT RIGHT KNOW IAM IN THE PROCESS OF REDOING MY SETUP IN MY 87 CHEVY CAPRICE (BROUGHAM LS) THIS TIME IAM GOING WITH 6 12'S.
> *


a low tuned ported box will slaughter a sealed box in output across the sound spectrum....


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 10 2007, 08:20 PM~9420827
> *a low tuned ported box will slaughter a sealed box in output across the sound spectrum....
> *


thank you! 
It's a shame..

IMO, if you've never heard a properly made/installed vented setup along with a sealed setup of the same quality... dont take sides on the debate (because you dont know what your talkin about a.k.a. talkin out your ass). so that means, if you heard a sony xplod in a prefab kicker vented box in the back of a convertible... dont say that sealed is better...

if your not into building or trying to get the proper vented enclosure built, then you'll have better luck with a prefab sealed compared a prefab vented (unless the vented just so happens to be the specs you need)..


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 11 2007, 01:15 PM~9426132
> *thank you!
> It's a shame..
> 
> ...


THE ISSUE COMES DOWN TOO SIZE. A PORTED BOX OF COUSRSE TAKES UP ALOT OF ROOM. MOST FOLKS DO NOT HAVE 3.0-4.5 CUBES OF AIR SPACE TOO JUST WASTE IN THERE TRUNKS. COMMON STEREO'S ARE NOT MEANT TOO BE ON A MIC AT A SPL CONTEST. FOR SIZE, AND FUNCTIONALITY, PORTED IS BEST, BUT SEALED IS MORE PRACTICAL


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 11 2007, 01:41 PM~9426282
> *THE ISSUE COMES DOWN TOO SIZE.  A PORTED BOX OF COUSRSE TAKES UP ALOT OF ROOM. MOST FOLKS DO NOT HAVE 3.0-4.5 CUBES OF AIR SPACE TOO JUST WASTE IN THERE TRUNKS.  COMMON STEREO'S ARE NOT MEANT TOO BE ON A MIC AT A SPL CONTEST.  FOR SIZE, AND FUNCTIONALITY, PORTED IS BEST, BUT SEALED IS MORE PRACTICAL
> *


I agree, but when ppl come on here and make these BS statements, i wish they would keep it to themselves if they cant honestly say they've heard enough setups and built enough setups (of both box alignments) to say what they say. But yes, i agree with the size difference (they do have a number of woofers that require small volume to port but of course, then there's a cost issue associated with that as well)


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

I just installed a 10" L7 and in a ported box and it not only sounds better, but is jus as loud as the 15"s I had. I will never go sealed again.


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Dec 10 2007, 04:29 PM~9419954
> *I HAVE HAD PLENTY OF SETUPS IN MY CAR FROM PORTED TO SEALED . I WOULD PICK SEALED ANY DAY DONT GET ME WRONG PORTED SOUNDED GOOD AND IT WAS LOUD BUT WITH SEALED I HAD MUCH DEEPER BASS EVERYTIME I TURNED IN PARKING LOTS I WAS SETTING OFF ALARMS. BUT RIGHT KNOW IAM IN THE PROCESS OF REDOING MY SETUP IN MY 87 CHEVY CAPRICE (BROUGHAM LS) THIS TIME IAM GOING WITH 6 12'S.
> *


YEAH I THINK SEALED HAS A MUCH DEEPER BASS


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Dec 11 2007, 07:58 PM~9429542
> *YEAH I THINK SEALED HAS A MUCH DEEPER BASS
> *


ACTUALLY IT DOES NOT, MOST SEALED BOXS ARE PUSHING CLOSE TOO 45-50 HZ MAX, MOST OF THAT BASS IS ACTUALLY AROUND 60-65 HZ. WHERE YOU CAN TUNE A PORTED BOX DOWN TOO 37 HZ, WHICH IN TERMS OF BASS IS WAY LOWER. I HAVE SEEN THAT THE BIGGER THE SUBS, THE BETTER THEY TEND TOO TAKE THE ABUSE AT LOWER FREQUENCIES. I GOT INTO AN ARGUMENT ABOUT THIS ON HERE AND SOMEONE WAS TELLING ME THAT YOU CAN TUNE A 8" SUB TOO 37 HZ, AND I JUST DO NOT AGREE. IT CAN BE DONE, BUT MOST 8" SUBS CAN NOT HANDLE THAT FREQUENCY RESPONSE. 

QUESTION: HAVE YOU EVER HAD SOME 12 OR 15" SUBS FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS, THEN SWITCH TOO A SET OF 8", OR 10". YOU GET USED TOO CERTAIN MUSIC, AND DEFINATELY BASS THAT YOU LIKE WHEN IT HITS, AND THEN YOU LISTEN TOO IT ON SOME 8" SUBS, AND YOU ARE LIKE WTF!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Dec 11 2007, 07:58 PM~9429542
> *YEAH I THINK SEALED HAS A MUCH DEEPER BASS
> *


you can think that but you are wrong....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

at one of the last shows i hit 140db since then we cut a port hole, so now its like 140+db
the guy that built my box had the same speakers with the same amp- (just the newer model) with a ported box and was hitting 135-137db. 
i think they have i nice different sound on different notes (cleaner & smoother) but sealed has alot harder hitting sound to me. i like both but i perfer sealed


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 03:18 PM~9436193
> *at one of the last shows i hit 140db since then we cut a port hole, so now its like 140+db
> the guy that built my box had the same speakers with the same amp- (just the newer model) with a ported box and was hitting 135-137db.
> i think they have i nice different sound on different notes (cleaner & smoother) but sealed has alot harder hitting sound to me. i like both but i perfer sealed
> *


care to expand on equipment, and box specs?

you know the luxury of a vented enclosure is you can aim to SQ or SPL (or find a common ground). not saying your wrong or what not, just saying, i know sealed enclosure are ALOT harder to fuck up then a vented (and i've seen people with AWESOME equipment score low on a bap enclosure and they blaimed the equipment :ugh: )


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Dec 10 2007, 04:19 PM~9419860
> *that looks nice homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 03:18 PM~9436193
> *at one of the last shows i hit 140db since then we cut a port hole, so now its like 140+db
> the guy that built my box had the same speakers with the same amp- (just the newer model) with a ported box and was hitting 135-137db.
> i think they have i nice different sound on different notes (cleaner & smoother) but sealed has alot harder hitting sound to me. i like both but i perfer sealed
> *


you must have been on some bunk ass bullshit mic because that setup doesnt do that number on a calibrated termlab.......wheres the next local show going to be at Ill bring something ported down that will make you want to change your religion...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Nov 15 2007, 04:45 PM~9236386
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK I DID MY THE BOX MYSELF AND INSTALLED MY TVS A TOTAL OF 8 TVS AND 6 KICKERS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2007, 05:23 PM~9437245
> *you must have been on some bunk ass bullshit mic because that setup doesnt do that number on a calibrated termlab.......wheres the next local show going to be at Ill bring something ported down that will make you want to change your religion...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2007, 03:23 PM~9437245
> *you must have been on some bunk ass bullshit mic because that setup doesnt do that number on a calibrated termlab.......wheres the next local show going to be at Ill bring something ported down that will make you want to change your religion...
> *


lol yeah i dont about the mic they used it was some lil audio shop here in town that had a booth, they had some cars with the mic mounted on the windshield and others in their port  they did mine and my friends with it in the port and i hit higher than him, thats all i know. im not really into the bass wars and stuff like that i just wanted that setup so that i can still have rooms for hydros. what number do you think it should do?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 06:56 PM~9437506
> *lol yeah i dont about the mic they used it was some lil audio shop here in town that had a booth, they had some cars with the mic mounted on the windshield and others in their port  they did mine and my friends with it in the port and i hit higher than him, thats all i know. im not really into the bass wars and stuff like that i just wanted that setup so that i can still have rooms for hydros. what number do you think it should do?
> *


Well the mic should be mounted on the windshield for it to be legitimate.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

the hell with output what if i hate the sound of a ported box?...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 12 2007, 06:54 PM~9437900
> *the hell with output what if i hate the sound of a ported box?...
> *


Then you haven't heard one that was designed and built properly...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 12 2007, 06:58 PM~9437938
> *Then you haven't heard one that was designed and built properly...
> *


i remember i was once one of the guys that didnt know shit but thought i knew alot and swore up and down that sealed was better (ported sounded ugly, etc)... went out on the limb, vented my kicker cvr12, and didn't even know what to say... but.. my bad


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Dec 12 2007, 04:03 PM~9437553
> *Well the mic should be mounted on the windshield for it to be legitimate.
> *


would it read more db's from the port?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 12 2007, 08:52 PM~9438955
> *would it read more db's from the port?
> *


yes it will...

my daily setup will burp 150.xx sealed up on the dash and will probably do high 60s in the port (never measured in the port)


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 12 2007, 05:58 PM~9437938
> *Then you haven't heard one that was designed and built properly...
> *



no matter what is said it dont matter everyones always wrong i have heard and built several properly ported enclosure has a very diffrent sound than sealed...u just have to b right always...i have worked w ppi in the 90's rockford and jl and have alot of experience at all aspects of car audio to ghetto bangin to spl..and so forth..i dont like ported period..i had the same argument with mr bose..it was cool we had a common ground..


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 12 2007, 11:27 PM~9439961
> *no matter what is said it dont matter everyones always wrong i have heard and built several properly ported enclosure has a very diffrent sound than sealed...u just have to b right always...i have worked w ppi in the 90's rockford and jl and have alot of experience at all aspects of car audio to ghetto bangin to spl..and so forth..i dont like sealed period..i had the same argument with mr bose..it was cool we had a common ground..
> *


you mean _ported_?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Dec 12 2007, 09:33 PM~9440004
> *you mean ported?
> *



typo= i dont know why but brian really get under my skin..hes one of those guys who had a big factor in y i sold my shop and got out of car audio... :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 12 2007, 10:27 PM~9439961


why do 99/100 home theater setups use ported enclosures for their subwoofers?


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 12 2007, 08:54 PM~9440213
> *typo= i dont know why but brian really get under my skin..hes one of those guys who had a big factor in y i sold my shop and got out of car audio... :uh:
> *


 :twak: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Dec 12 2007, 09:19 PM~9440534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PROBLABLY CAUSE IT SOUNDS BETTER


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Dec 12 2007, 10:19 PM~9440534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to get a larger output in a small driver thats what mr bose said...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> why do 99/100 home theater setups use ported enclosures for their subwoofers?


to get a larger output in a small driver thats what mr bose said... 
[/quote]
no highs no lows its gotta be bose.....

and most ht subs are 12 or 15" so thats not the case

you seriously must not have much experience with ported boxes in the correct setup...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> to get a larger output in a small driver thats what mr bose said...


no highs no lows its gotta be bose.....

and most ht subs are 12 or 15" so thats not the case

you seriously must not have much experience with ported boxes in the correct setup...
[/quote]


im not goin to argue u do what u do this whole attacking and sayin no experience is pointless i dont like them period..why cant that just be the way it is we on here dont like them let it go ..we dont want to do it your way..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

nigg I havent attacked you....you are entitled to your own opinion but dont run around spitting out bullshit without anything to back it up....


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 13 2007, 01:27 AM~9441926
> *nigg I havent attacked you....you are entitled to your own opinion but dont run around spitting out bullshit without anything to back it up....
> *


what bullshit?...i dont like ported and?...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Dec 12 2007, 11:19 PM~9440534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because they're gay 

:biggrin:

I think it should be said that not all woofers are made for all cabinet alignments (which some ppl are not aware of). Some are ideal for sealed enclosures, some are ideal for vented enclosures, some are ideal for both, ... So if you take a woofer that is ideal for sealed enclosure and you port it and compare it to a sealed enclosure... good chance your going to prefer the sealed 

I dont think some ppl really understand the whole 'science' behind speaker cabinets... oh well

IT SEEMS LIKE we have a group of people that understand that concept and we have another group that do not. Then we have a group that buys the high-end equipment which are ideal for vented (and/or sealed) then you have a group that buys the mid/low-end equipment (that are said to be ideal for vented and sealed but just dont have the 'umph' to keep up with a vented alignment. and sealed is just SOOO forgiving on the sq level where vented is not.)

SO really, it depends on what equipment your using and if it's designed for the speaker cabinet your trying to stick it in.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> why do 99/100 home theater setups use ported enclosures for their subwoofers?


because they're gay 

:biggrin:

I think it should be said that not all woofers are made for all cabinet alignments (which some ppl are not aware of). Some are ideal for sealed enclosures, some are ideal for vented enclosures, some are ideal for both, ... So if you take a woofer that is ideal for sealed enclosure and you port it and compare it to a sealed enclosure... good chance your going to prefer the sealed 

I dont think some ppl really understand the whole 'science' behind speaker cabinets... oh well

IT SEEMS LIKE we have a group of people that understand that concept and we have another group that do not. Then we have a group that buys the high-end equipment which are ideal for vented (and/or sealed) then you have a group that buys the mid/low-end equipment (that are said to be ideal for vented and sealed but just dont have the 'umph' to keep up with a vented alignment. and sealed is just SOOO forgiving on the sq level where vented is not.)

SO really, it depends on what equipment your using and if it's designed for the speaker cabinet your trying to stick it in.
[/quote]



i agree...but i wasnt aware we were talkin about the cvr?i was speakin in general for my self..


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

glad i was able to make sinze uffin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I arg teh moz hatd perzn herez! :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 13 2007, 05:35 PM~9447474
> *I arg teh moz hatd perzn herez!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 13 2007, 05:35 PM~9447474
> *I arg teh moz hatd perzn herez!  :cheesy:
> *


----------

